# Kopfplatte BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2



## Falcony6886 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo BeQuiet-Supportteam,

ich würde gerne wissen, ob die Kopfplatte (also die oben auf dem Kühler) des Dark Rock Pro 2 mit der des Dark Rock Pro C1 identisch ist? Ich möchte in Kürze meinen BVB-Mod umrüsten und wollte für den Umbau auf den neueren Dark Rock Pro 2 zurückgreifen, denn die alten Komponenten werden im Zweitrechner weitergenutzt.

Kann ich die lackierte Platte des alten Dark Rock Pro auf den neuen schrauben? Ich könnte natürlich auch die neue Platte lackieren, aber man ist ja faul! 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!

Gruß, Falcony


----------



## Hardware97 (26. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn es identisch scheint, ist immer irgendwo ein Unterschied.


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Juli 2012)

Falcony6886 schrieb:


> Hallo BeQuiet-Supportteam,
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen, ob die Kopfplatte (also die oben auf dem Kühler) des Dark Rock Pro 2 mit der des Dark Rock Pro C1 identisch ist?



Die Kopfplatte wurde nicht verändert. 

Bitte beachte, dass du bei jeglichen Veränderungen und/oder Manipulationen am Gerät den Anspruch auf die Garantie verlierst.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Falcony6886 (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Marco,

Danke für deine Antwort! Dann kann ich ja meine bereits lackierte weiterbenutzen! Wobei natürlich der Garantieverlust durch das Lackieren des "Deckels" schon herbe ist... Der hat ja nun wirklich mehr oder weniger nur kosmetische Zwecke... Aber das muss man als Modder dann in Kauf nehmen! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## be quiet! Support (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo Matthias,

nun ja, ich muss es ja fairer Weise mitteilen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (26. Juli 2012)

Ähm, muss man beim einbau des mittleren Lüfters die Kopfplatte nicht eh abschrauben ?

Gruß Srgt


----------



## be quiet! Support (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo SrgtSmokealot,

hast du dich mit dem Produkt schon einmal beschäftigt?
Die Lüfter sind bereits vormontiert. der Lüfter wird einsatzbereit ausgeliefert.
Auch der Austausch des Mittellüfters ist ohne eine Demontage der Kopfplatte möglich.

Weite Informationen findest du hier!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (27. Juli 2012)

Ich selber hab den kleinen Bruder, also den Dark Rock Advanced C1, deswegen war ich mir mit der Kopfplatte nicht sicher.

Gruß Micha


----------



## be quiet! Support (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Micha,

beim be quiet! DarkRock Pro2 Kühler müssen nur die Halteklammern gelöst werden, dann sind die Lüfter problemlos abnehmbar.

Gruß

Marco


----------

